# General > Photography >  Canisbay show indoor schedule

## leodhas01

Hi all, 

The Canisbay Show Indoor Schedule is now available.  We have a range of classes for our sections which involve:  Baking, Produce, Plant Pots, Floral, Painting, Photography and Handicraft.  If you would be interested in a copy of the schedule please don't hesitate to contact us on canisbayshow@gmail.com or via our Facebook page.

Thanks 

Leeann Hope
Show Secretary

----------

